# Medio Sumador



## Roberto02 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola a todos, alguien sabe la respuesta a la pregunta de sistema digital, l  a pregunta es:

_Cuantos medios sumadores hay en un sumador binario de 8 bits_

Hice varios intentos, haciendo diagramas de arboles largos de medios sumadores y aun no me sale, ops:  el problema es el acareo de salida de cada uno de los medios sumadores. 

Si alguien sabe de eso, me puedes enviar el diagrama y la respuesta correcta, agradecere su ayuda.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## tinchus (Nov 21, 2007)

Si no me equivoque en nada, podes armar un sumador binario de ocho bits con 1 medio sumador y 7 sumadores completos y un sumador completo lo podes armar con 3 medios sumadores

Tonces: 22 medios sumadores


----------



## Roberto02 (Nov 22, 2007)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda  .

Saludos


----------

